# Deep deep dust!



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

This aint good...tried Iron Out and it just won't shift.

This was potentially fallout from the caliper going.

Any suggestions on how I can get it out?


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Prime candidate for the good old nasty acidic wonderwheels.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

As above, time to use the strong stuff


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Although rarely recommended on DW. There is a time and place for using aggressive high alkaline or acidic wheels cleaners for those one off uses. And I happily attach those wheels with one.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

das6dan said:


> This aint good...tried Iron Out and it just won't shift.
> 
> This was potentially fallout from the caliper going.
> 
> Any suggestions on how I can get it out?


Where abouts are you based ?

Think I might have small amount of wonder wheels left from a while ago when trying to get father in laws old wheels better...


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

It looks like it might agitate off? My wheels weren't that bad but I had good results with BH Autowheel. Idk if others would also reccomended that? 

I updated my original post once I'd used it. This was without agitation as I didn't want to scratches to show on black paint so I used a microfibre noodle thing so you might be able to get even better results with a wheel brush. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=398184


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks guys/gals.

I'm in Bournemouth area.

I'll get some wonder wheels and see how it goes.

Been using a wheel brush already and it won't budge.

Thanks


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

If all else fails....brick cleaner. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

das6dan said:


> Thanks guys/gals.
> 
> I'm in Bournemouth area.
> 
> ...


I've dealt with plenty of filthy wheels in my time, some that have clearly never had the barrels cleaned since the day they were fitted, but Bilt Hamber Korrosol has always done the trick. I automatically reach for it now because I know it will leave nothing behind on the painted surfaces (Wheel weight glue residue and corrosion excluded)When you say 'Bournemouth area' can you be a bit more specific, as I'm not far from the Motor Museum in Beaulieu.

Derek.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

das6dan said:


> Thanks guys/gals.
> 
> I'm in Bournemouth area.
> 
> ...


Aah too far away.

Good luck


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I used nearly a whole bottle of Korrosol on some utterly wrecked alloys my brother had. With hindsight it was a complete waste of time and money. If they're as bad as they look, I would be getting some brick acid (maybe diluted to 50:50 with water - or Wonder Wheels if that's easier to come by) and applying it with a brush that I didn't much care about, on the spots where it's really bad.


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm going to buy some WW tomorrow.

It'll be last chance saloon because along with the Iron Out i would've spent nyon 20 quid so far on sorting these wheels!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If all else fails then I can only suggest a refurb.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

i had a similar issue with my shogun, caliper siezed and pretty much destroyed the pad. i used a step approach; G101 for starters, then autowheels and finally valet pro blue gel. i got to 90% shifted i'd say . The bluegel really impressed me :thumb:

i came to the conclusion that its gonna need a refurb as it looks the actual material has melted into the lacquer


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm not sure i'd refurb them due to the cost, the car is 13 years old now so it's just a case of getting it tarted up.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Another thing I used when trying to get father in laws old cars alloys better was one of the washing up sponges with the safe scourer (white ones, not the green ones) on one side and used this to agitate the wonder wheels alloy wheel cleaner (wearing gloves) - seemed to work well allowing you to work at it - made a difference and brought them to a "good" standard...


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

Wonder wheels only worked slightly...got far more to do on the car so will wait till the end for scouring


----------



## Flaky_Bandit (Sep 14, 2017)

I've had a similar issue. So I tried the following:-
KKD devils juice diluted 1:4
Let it dwell for a few minutes
Agitate with brush soaked with WW
Reapplied KKD devils juices and let it dwell for another few minutes
Agitate with brush again and then rinse again

Worked wonders but still more work to do on it. 

Friend suggested using some steel wool 000 grade. Have to have some advice on this option.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

is this not where meguars wheel brightener comes into play?


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

LeeH said:


> If all else fails....brick cleaner.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Agree here, used brick cleaner/ really strong acids loads of times in the past, can't beat it! Especially for wheels like that, use a stiff wheel brush too. Make sure u wear goggles, its not very nice having it splashed in your eye, i know from experience. 
You will know if you are using really strong stuff too as it will turn green when sprayed on.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Does strong acidic stuff not risk leaving a nasty burnt in shadow or soemthing on the wheels?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

voon said:


> Does strong acidic stuff not risk leaving a nasty burnt in shadow or soemthing on the wheels?


Excessive use of highly acidic cleaners *can* dull and stain wheel finishes (as can highly alkali cleaners). However the point being made in this thread is that such products are only really warranted in cases of particularly bad contamination - but they will do a job for you when everything else has fallen short.


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sometimes IT can also be some Grease from an failed drive aksel... 

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------

